# coyote hunting



## greta (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,
I'm from the East and I'm interested in coyote hunting.
Are there any dvd's or books that cover baiting and calling coyotes?
Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lots.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Lots.


x2


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

x3, maybe by some odd occurance cabelas sells them in great quantities


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

F&T has a web site that sells tons of books DVDs and just about every noise maker you can imagine. Take a look. They have better prices on average then I see in other places. Where at in the East are you at?


----------



## joeschmo (Dec 8, 2011)

Hunting coyotes in the East is more challenging than in the West. Eastern, especially Northeastern coyote hunters just don't have the visibility to consistently call coyotes in. Callers usually get busted before they can get a shot.
There are a few books that pertain to Eastern coyote hunters though. One is Coyote Wars by Willette. This book covers baiting, calling and running coyotes with dogs, (www.coyotewars.com). and the other book is Eastern Coyote Challenge by Lewand. This book is mainly about calling coyotes.


----------

